# Strukturierte Verkabelung zwischen 2 Gebäuden



## Feuerwehrmann (28 Juli 2017)

Hallo, kann mir irgendwer bitte folgenden Satz genau erklären: " Nur sehr geringe Unterschiede in der Bodenbeschaffenheit zweier Gebäude würden verschiedene Erdpotentiale schaffen, die zu Ausgleichsströmen führen". ich kann den Zusammenhang zwischen Bodenbeschaffenheit und 2 verschiedene Erdpontiale nicht verstehen , was bedeutet überhaupt genau Erdpotential, woher kommt es??

Ich bitte, wenn möglich, um ausführliche Antworten.

Mit besten Grüßen aus Berchtesgaden


----------



## Stero (29 Juli 2017)

Der Trafosternpunkt deiner Verteilstation ist geerdet, ebenso deine Hausinstallation. Bei einem TT-Netz fließt der Neutralleiterstrom über Erde zurück zum Sternpunkt des Trafos. Das tut er nicht widerstandslos, und wo Strom auf Widerstand trifft ist der Potentialunterschied nicht weit. Sind die Erdungswiderstände zweier Gebäude unterschiedlich, dann liegen beide auf unterschiedlichem Potential und damit kann es zu Ausgleichsströmen zwischen diesen beiden Erdungspunkten kommen.


----------



## Morymmus (29 Juli 2017)

Im TN-C-S-Netz - was zumindest in meiner Region üblich ist - wird der geerdete Sternpunkt des Trafos im Kabel als PEN mitgeführt zu den Wohnhäusern. In den HAK wird normalerweise der Fundamenterder mit dem PEN verbunden und die beiden ab da als PE und N getrennt weitergeführt. 

Sagen wir mal, Eure Zuleitung hat einen N-Wiederstand von 3 Ohm für Dich und für Deinen Nachbarn, der N-Wiederstand zwischen euren Häusern wäre 0,1 Ohm.
Wenn jetzt der Trafo 1,5 Ohm Erdungswiderstand hätte, Dein Haus 0,1 Ohm und Dein Nachbar auch 1,5 Ohm, dann würden die Rückströme von Deinem Nachbarn aus seinem HAK zu Deinem fließen und von da über Deinen Fundamenterder zum Trafo zurück:

Wiederstand Nachbar:
HAK_Erde zu Trafo_Erde: 3 Ohm
HAK_N via Dein HAK_Erde zu Trafo_Erde: 1,7 Ohm
HAK_N zu Trafo_N: 3 Ohm

Da der Strom immer den "leichtesten" Weg sucht käme es hier zu Ausgleichsströmen über Deinen Fundamenterder. 
Im Normalfall unkritisch, sollte Dein Nachbar allerdings ein Eloxier- Aluminium- oder Gavanikwerk betreiben, so sieht die Sache schon anders aus ;-)


Gesendet von meinem T6pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stero (29 Juli 2017)

Sehr schön beschrieben. War mir zu umständlich auf'm Handy *ACK*


----------

